
Google’s End Run Around the Wireless Carriers  - sant0sk1
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/09/25/googles-end-run-around-the-wireless-carriers/
======
jacobscott
Too much cognitive overhead from choosing all of these options. I want
inexpensive (unlimited) high quality service, ideally with no service
contract. Choosing between five service providers every time I want to make a
phone call (or even every time I go to a new city or state) is insanity. See
e.g.

<http://www.newyorker.com/archive/2004/03/01/040301crbo_books>

on having too many choices.

------
rrf
The days of carriers locking users into 2 year contracts are numbered. It's
encouraging that both Google and Apple are considering breaking this
uncompetitive market up.

------
ph0rque
I'm for this as much as the next guy, but Google filing a patent != end run
around the wireless carriers

